# OK, I now positively dislike my local hunt!! *Rant*



## canteron (16 September 2012)

I recently politely emailed the local hunt asking if they could let me know (& saying I was happy to be a hunt supporter if it made it easier) when they were hunting around here (which they do about twice a month) as my horses are positively crazy when they hunting.  I have recently had a ex-hunting horse returned from loan which literally turns itself inside out at the sound of the hounds.  If the wrong people are looking after my horses this is genuinely a dangerous situation.  (I used to hunt, so am not an anti).

And the snotty b**** (so sorry, but this hunt are so above themselves its untrue) haven't even replied.  

Last time when I was away, a girl came to look after and was so frightened when my quiet horses when loopy, as it was a hunting day.

I could of course ring up the landowner every week to check it the hunt is coming - he is the type who this would piss off so much that he would cancel the hunting, or rant rabidly whenever I see any of them.

But can anyone give me a more sensible way to get hold of this information?!


----------



## Clodagh (16 September 2012)

No it is a nightmare! I do know where ours are meeting as I give them a meet twice a year but they still don't bother telling the livery yard down the road, where I work. I now phone all the local horse people to tell them when they are coming. I'm afraid hunts are their own worst enemies. Only thing I could suggest is phone the secretary and speak directly to him/her to convince them you aren't a sab who wants to disrupt the hunt and prove that you are genuine.


----------



## DragonSlayer (16 September 2012)

...maybe there is a reason why she hasn't replied?

Once, I emailed someone for info, and then again....and cursed their name. THEN I found out the poor woman was laid up in hospital due to a nasty horse accident!

Next time, I'll phone!

If I were you, I'd call the hunt direct too, I've gone back to phoning, emails are just too hit and miss...


----------



## Jerroboam (16 September 2012)

They should have replied yes but not everyone is great with technology. Perhaps don't email and give them a call? This usually gets things sorted much quicker.


----------



## amc (16 September 2012)

Totally understand your point, if the hunt in question has a supporters club then maybe join up and then you should receive a meet card but it may cost you to join...............otherwise call the secretary of the hunt in question and explain you problem ? Good luck XX


----------



## Rowreach (16 September 2012)

I'd ring the kennels.  You'll probably get a much more helpful response there


----------



## tractor (16 September 2012)

If they are worried that you're a sab (which you're not) then they could just send you details of when they are in your area as opposed to where they are every week. 

If you haven't already, then try contacting one of the masters....if you want to pm me the name of the pack i'll have their contact details (i'm a secretary).


----------



## Judgemental (16 September 2012)

I assume that from your post you are not a large farmer or landowner. Were to be one, I have no doubt the problem would not arise because the hunt would represent the ultimate in being sycophantic toadies. 

You have a few acres and stables? Am I correct?

Therefore the appropriate procedure is for the hunt to 'be aware' either through your efforts or their efforts, that your yard exists.

The Master or Joint Master should send you a post card about a week or two before they are likely to be hunting in your part of the country.

The Master or Joint Master should make it their business to call on you at least once every season (if you don't hunt) and pass the time of day and discuss any potential problems, with horses grazing should the hounds be nearby. Thus provide a mutual warning system, if it is necessary to have them in their stables.

Hounds and the Horn excite the majority of horses and if they are turned out, there is a risk they will try and 'join in' and or fly round their paddocks risking injury.

Frankly turning up at the kennels and making your representations and then writing a letter of confirmation as *to whom you spoke*, that is copied to THE CHAIRMAN and the Masters, should be sufficent to get their attention.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (16 September 2012)

Are we talking E & S here?


----------



## canteron (17 September 2012)

Thanks everyone for your nice level headed responses.  Yes, I will now phone the hunt and see where it goes.

This hunt has always been a bit above itself and has a newish young master who is (I understand) really upsetting a lot of people by being unholy arrogant.  It is a pity because if you destroy goodwill, you destroy the hunt.  

Oh, and its not the E&S (don't want to slur a hunt wrongly!!).  

Thanks.


----------



## Countrygirl (17 September 2012)

Oh the penny has just dropped - I know exactly who you are talking about!!!! 
Hope you get it sorted, there is no need for a lack of communication in this day and age and manners cost nothing (on a hunts behalf).


----------



## Hunters (18 September 2012)

Sadly hunts do themselves no favours by being appearing arrogant.

Do try again to get in touch with them & give them a second chance.


----------



## whiteclover (22 September 2012)

The hunt regularly used to take their hounds walking at a yard I was on. My horse having been hunting went ballistic. Did we get any notice they were going to be going through the land no but too be honest this hunt are stuck up.


----------



## Hunters (22 September 2012)

Poor show - manners cost nothing. The pack I hunt with are well run polite and professional. However the local pack to me have a well earned reputation of being arrogant yet organised by ignorant numpties who never give notice etc.

Bad form :-(


----------



## suze1709 (22 September 2012)

the cottesmore hunt are not going to put where they are meeting on their website anymore because the antis will know where they are going!  - Do they not think antis possess a phone and can call the kennels to find out or alternatively wait outside the kennels an hour before 11am !!  - 

P.s. huntsman at cottesmore needs hunting horn lessons too !


----------

